# Swap for either:Brompton/mezzo/dahon



## bike_madness (4 Jan 2009)

Hello, I am in need for a fold up bike and I am willing to swap my *Claud Butler *For this. Either a *Brompton.mezzo or dahon*. My cluad butler has been sitting around for a year now. Ridden once in a while. 
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This bike has been built using the best parts. Racing rims, specialized tyres/ grips, aluminium claud butler frame and has 9-3gears. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]I am located in *central London*. (only offer if you are caperable of meeting up in central london.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Please check out the picture. MORE PICTURES IF INTERESTED.[/FONT]
Cannot upload picture since the file is too big.

[FONT=&quot]http://i340.photobucket.com/albums/o360/nameless2k8/bike5.jpg[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## bike_madness (5 Jan 2009)

Would also accept any other good fold up bike. Thanks


----------

